# The Dangers Of Using Mobile Phones



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

After a tiring day, a commuter settled down in her seat and closed her eyes. As the train rolled out of the station, the guy sitting next to her pulled out his cell phone and started talking in a loud voice:


"Hi sweetheart, its Eric. I am on the train."


"Yes, I know it's the six thirty and not the four thirty, but I had a long meeting".
"No, honey, not with that blonde from the accounts office. It was with the boss".


"No sweetheart, you're the only one in my life".


"Yes, I'm sure, cross my heart".


Fifteen minutes later, he was still talking loudly. When the young woman sitting next to him had enough, she leaned over and said into the phone, "Eric, hang up the phone and come back to bed."


Eric doesn't use his cell phone in public any longer.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 10, 2013)

Ooooo if only we were game enough to do that sometimes.  :biggrin-new:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

_If it went too long i would be very tempted    _


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 12, 2013)

One of the gals I worked with kept getting wrong number calls for a guy named Clyde.  This went on for about a month, and finally having enough she blurted out to the caller, "Clyde's dead..don't call here anymore!"  About another month went by and she got a call from "Clyde" asking why she told his friend he was dead?  She never heard from Clyde or his friend again!


----------

